# Well, It Didn't Work Out For Little Winter



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's all good, though. Debbie is a wonderful gal.

She arrived last night, and left this morning.

She had decided that she, and Little Winter, were not meant to be.

Winter is a bit "different". He is a character, and a very loving little
fellow. He just needs a bit of time to warm up, and settle down.

Debbie will make a lovely home for a future rescue.
That doggie will be very lucky, indeed. :wub: 

As for Lulu barking half the flippin' night. :brownbag: Brownbag, is all I can say ~ LOL

So, until we find Winter's perfect match. He's perfect where he is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out. On a positive note, though, that's why it's so wonderful that NMR doesn't ship dogs to their new homes, but insists on a "meet and greet" to see if it really is a perfect match.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm sorry it didn't work out for Winter and Debbie.

that makes me sad, but the right person will come along I'm sure.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh I am sorry that it didn't work out for Winter. But I am sure the right human(s) will come along soon. Until then, hang in there Winter...your day is coming. :wub:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree with Marj. And you have such a big heart to make his home special during this time. Winter is very lucky!

Chris and Ollie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I think Winter is fine where he is for now - he is actually very adorable .. poor guy - he will find a great home but truthfully - it may come close but it would never get better than Deb's home.

It's a maltese zoo in there - plus one louddddddddddddd huge Birdie !!! - gotta love Stevie Ray ...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im sorry it didnt work out for Winter, but I think he is pretty happy it didnt! I dont think he wants to leave your house Deb!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That just means it wasn't meant to be-the right furever home will come along for cute little winter :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Im sorry it didnt work out for Winter, but I think he is pretty happy it didnt! I dont think he wants to leave your house Deb![/B]


Krystal hit on it!  Winter probably misbehaved just to get rid of Miss Debbie. He just wants to live in the Maltese zoo.  

Seriously tho', sorry it didn't work out. I hope Debbie finds the right doggie friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe Winter knows what's going on here....and he's gonna sabatoge any attempt to ship him off!!

He likes it right where he is, thank you very much....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Hopefully the perfect person will come along who will give him the home he deserves.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I believe Winter knows what's going on here....and he's gonna sabatoge any attempt to ship him off!!
> 
> He likes it right where he is, thank you very much.... [/B]


those were my thoughts exactly...why leave a good thing? :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You have made things way too nice for Winter. He knows a good deal when he sees one. Besides you are kind of low on the puppy count around there anyway.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> It's all good, though. Debbie is a wonderful gal.
> 
> She arrived last night, and left this morning.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry it didn't work out. I know Debbie really wanted it to (she is my neighbor). She had been out shopping for everything for him, and was so excited to be getting him. I had even bought him a 'welcome to his new home' toy and had promised Carly she would have a new little friend to hang out with. She told me she would have taken any of the others  and they all seemed to love her! I have a feeling that Winter wants to be with you B) , but I wish for him and you whatever is the best!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry that Debbie and Winter didn't work out but things happen for a reason...... And Winter's reason is he's happy where he is and he just really doesn't want to leave


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm sure Winters new family will find him when the time is right :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Too bad. I know that both Winter and Debbie will find their matches one day. I hope that day is soon for both of them.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have this funny feeling winter knows a good thing when he sees it! :innocent: 

I bet he sabotaged his own rescue to be with you Deb! LOL LOL

Kuddos to Debbie for doing the right thing!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Winter's a little pistol all right. Bless his heart, he's been sucking up
to me since I got home from work ~ LOL

We're all a little tired, as Lulu kept us up last night, barking her fool
head off. I have noooo idea what got into her. Perhaps she thought
she might get adopted, and didn't want to risk it :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sad for Winter and for Debbie. I know how heartbreaking that is when it doesn't work out. But I'm so glad it was figured out before instead of after.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awwwww......sorry for all concerned that it didn't work out. Love to you and Winter and the rest of the family!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Was he on petfinder?
Do you have a summary of his personality and behavior somewhere? I know of some people who are looking (although they may want a pup, who knows).


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

We've warned you about putting LBB in a dress and trying to get him adopted!!!  

So, are when are you going to do your home visit and approve yourself to keep the Wintster? Although your latest attempt to slenderize Frankie, I don't know if you'd pass.....


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Just hop on over here. i will love the little guy. LOL I wish I could. Sorry it didn't work out, but it is always for the best when something like this happens. I am sure there is a special family already picked out for him, you just don't know it yet. Keep us updated.


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry Winter didn't work out but I have to agree with everyone else, you've given him the best home there is. Why would any of them want to leave you Debbie - you are too wonderful!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> So, when are you going to do your home visit and approve yourself to keep the Wintster? Although your latest attempt to slenderize Frankie, I don't know if you'd pass..... [/B]



Oh, I have that figured out. During the interview, with myself, I'll just lie :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Was he on petfinder?
> Do you have a summary of his personality and behavior somewhere? I know of some people who are looking (although they may want a pup, who knows).[/B]



He'll be back on Petfinder soon. Because he takes a couple hours to warm up, he needs
a home with just one or two adults. He really is a snuggle bug, and very entertaining.
He was not socialized at his original home. He was mostly outside. So it takes him a bit
to trust new people. After just a couple hours, he absolutely adored Paula's daughter :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Probably he would not work out with the couple, who I think have quite a few visitors. 

I'm considering getting another dog myself. But Spunky has to approve.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck, Deb. He is a baby doll and you are a wonderful mommy :grouphug:


----------

